# Jacket: Yay or Nay?



## Leony (Jan 16, 2007)

It's on 50% Sale, should I go for it?







TIA!


----------



## Zoey (Jan 16, 2007)

OMG hun,i think this one would look perfect on you!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 16, 2007)

I say yes. It would be cute with jeans.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 16, 2007)

If you like it go for it!


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay, thanks Whitney!

Hey sweetie, where've you been? I miss you!

Yes, the jacket would look perfect on me, I think. I also love that it's on 50% sale LMAO:rotfl:


----------



## David (Jan 16, 2007)

Really cute. I say yay.


----------



## Maja (Jan 16, 2007)

I say yay! It's really cute!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 16, 2007)

that's sooo cute!!!! it'd look so nice on you!


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2007)

too cute! i need one of these for myself! i definitely think you should get it!


----------



## jsimpson (Jan 16, 2007)

yay, super cute!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 16, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 16, 2007)

Definitely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 16, 2007)

yay! great fitted shape!

x


----------



## lynnda (Jan 16, 2007)

YAY YAY YAy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay with a sleek pair of pants.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 16, 2007)

Very cute. It would look good with so many different outfits.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 17, 2007)

Definitely, I love it!


----------



## SoSexii (Jan 17, 2007)

*luvin the jacket...cute look*


----------



## deadlakes (Jan 17, 2007)

cute as!

definitely yess!


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2007)

yay!!!! go for it


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 17, 2007)

So, everyone pretty much says yes so far and I agree!!!! Gonna get it???


----------



## Leony (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree!

Ohh I did! I ordered it this morning lol.

Thank goodness they still got my size lol. So yayy!

Thanks soooo much everyone!!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 17, 2007)

Woohoo!!! It's very cute!

I want some new clothes now, lol!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 17, 2007)

I think it's adorable and looks pretty versatile. Go for it!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats super cute, Leony! I am sure you could rock that!


----------



## Momo (Jan 18, 2007)

If it comes in a perfect fit, or you're willing to get it tailored, go for it.


----------



## luxotika (Jan 18, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## jenfer (Jan 18, 2007)

Run to the store to get it now. :rotfl:


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jan 19, 2007)

Go for it! That jacket is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I got the jacket now and it fits me perfectly! They also included some ribbon to use as the belt! I am glad I bought it! Yay for happy purchase lol.

Thanks again!


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, that is a beautiful jacket, and can be worn so many ways. Definatly buy it, you will not be sorry.


----------



## dolphin11211 (Jan 26, 2007)

uhmmm omg definatly ive been trying to find a jacket exactly like that with that neckline for so long and i havent found one yet :frown: where are you gettin it from?


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it would look great on you Leony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Jan 28, 2007)

big YAY. I love puffed sleeves.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 28, 2007)

triple YAY!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 28, 2007)

It would look beautiful on you! May I ask what store you are purchasing it from?


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

Definitely yay


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 28, 2007)

Oooo! I wanna see a pic of beautiful Leony in the new jacket!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2007)

I reckon you should go for it. It's hot. I'd buy it!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2007)

Buy it already!


----------



## rodneysprincess (Jan 31, 2007)

I think its really cute. Go for it.


----------



## imbored (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay, it's really cute!


----------



## redsoxgirl (Feb 1, 2007)

its cute


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

YAY.

love it


----------



## Annia (Mar 1, 2007)

That's such a cute jacket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Mar 1, 2007)

I love it! It's really cute!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

Most definitely. Not only is it cute, but it is a great "mixing &amp; matching" piece. It's also something you could keep for a fairly long time because it's classic.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

totally.


----------



## divastarbaby (Mar 4, 2007)

yess!


----------



## Caramel_Diva (Mar 6, 2007)

Yea...you could wear it allot of different ways...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2007)

i say yes it look samazing


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 6, 2007)

Definite yay!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2007)

that's soooooooooo adorable. You can dress it up or down.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

yay


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 10, 2007)

YAY! That would look perfect on you


----------



## lipjunkie (Mar 11, 2007)

it's so cute...yes for me!


----------



## Cocodeleche (Mar 12, 2007)

yay can"t go wrong with that


----------



## lucky_se7en (Mar 12, 2007)

that's hecka cute.^^ buy buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

